# B14 Dropzone Coilovers 2



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I really wanted to research these coilovers. So far, i found out they have a spring rate of 450 in the front and 350 in the rear which is a little on the stiff side for strictly street use, or is it? 

Lightweight aluminum collars, heavy duty springs with glossy painted finish and spring rate stamped on each coilover.

Adjustable from 0-4" in height

They come with all the other hardware, rubber rings for center positioning over strut, rubber top hat, and the tightener things. Everything you need. (sorry for my non technical lingo)

I would have posted this in the other thread but it had gone way off topic to GC coilovers and how they make noise.

Anyone know if they fit KYB AGX struts?


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Ya their pretty good. I have them on my 200 and I have AGX in the rear and those struts are awesome. But I recomend that you get the struts all around before you put them on cause my front is alittle bouncy and bottom outs every once and awhile, Oh and make sure you get a camber kit. I found one from sprint and it gives 3 degrees either way for less than 100 thats only the front camber. 
Do you know if I would need to get a camber kit for the rear in my car since it has the solid rear axle? I cant really tell if it has any camber that is why I was asking. 
Thanks. and hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Give us a call 877-237-9433

I would like to call them but i dont know what questions to ask. Can someone who knows what they are talking about please do us the favor?


----------

